

Ask HN: Best Password Manager? - mnemonik

Hello all! What with the recent Gawker slip up, it seems as if password related security is on all of our minds. I feel like I am finally being prompted to step up my game and use a real password manager with strong, random passwords for each site that I visit. I know I should have been doing this all along, but what can I say?<p>Features that I am interested in:<p>* Android/iOS app so I can access my sites on-the-go.<p>* OSX/Linux/Windows support.<p>* Preferably Free and Open Source, if possible.<p>1password? KeePass? LastPass? What do you use?
======
spooneybarger
I use One Password and love it.

There is an iOS version. Android in beta. OSX and Windows versions and the
windows version can be used via Wine on Linux but has no browser integration
there.

------
AlexMuir
Lastpass serves me well. I've started using the password generator after the
gawker incident.

------
pwg
Password Gorilla (<https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki>). It runs on
OSX/Linux/Windows, the password database is compatible across
OSX/Linux/Windows, it is open source and free software.

All that is missing is Android/iOS support, but if a Tcl environment were to
be brought up on either, the Password Gorilla should work there just as well.

------
ccoop
1password. I use it on my mac, iPad, and iPhone. Incredible product.

~~~
kertap
I've been using 1password on my mac, but I'm not using it's full capabilities
yet. To use it with the iPhone do you sync your passwords using Dropbox or
anything?

